# Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader



## nonamitas (24 Juli 2006)

Als ich vor ein paar Tagen ins Netz wollte ging dies plötzlich nicht mehr! Ich merkte, daß ein mir unbekannter username incl. password und eine völlig fremde Einwahlnummer eingetragen war. Norton fand einen Downloader + Trojaner und isolierte Sie. Nachdem ich diese Ärgernisse löschte und meinen Internetzugang neu installierte funktionierte er primär wieder nur beim Zweitenmal standen schon wieder die oben genannten Dinge im Einwahlfenster!! Weder Norton noch das aktuelle Microsoft-Entfernungstool fanden etwas böses!! Wie bekomme ich diesen fremden usernamen + Einwahlnummer aus meinem Rechner?!?!
:wall:


----------



## nonamitas (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

Norton findet immer wieder denselben Trojaner der nach Eradikation gleich wieder erscheint!?!
*Hilfe!!*


----------



## nonamitas (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

...er hat sogar hier ein "e" gefressen.......


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*



			
				nonamitas schrieb:
			
		

> Norton fand einen Downloader + Trojaner und isolierte Sie.


wie heißt der  bei Norton?  Das würde vielleicht weiterhelfen. So läßt sich gar nichts sagen


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*



			
				nonamitas schrieb:
			
		

> ...er hat sogar hier ein "e" gefressen.......


Funktastatur? Mal Batterien oder/und Kanal wechseln.


----------



## nonamitas (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> nonamitas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Norton hat zunächst einen nicht näher genannten Downloader und einen nur als "Trojan Horse" bezeichneten Trojaner festgestellt. Auf der Symantec Homepage gibt es dazu auch keine genauere Spezifizierung.
Status quo: nachdem ich händisch den richtigen username + password und die IP-addresse eingegeben habe gelange ich problemlos ins Netz. Beim nächsten Versuch steht schon wieder dieser ärgerliche Mist drin ( 0037.... Vorwahl von Estland od Weißrussland?!)


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*



			
				nonamitas schrieb:
			
		

> ( 0037.... Vorwahl von Estland od Weißrussland?!)


0037= Weißrußland 
00370 = Litauen 
00371 = Samoa 
00372 = Korea 
00373  = Tadschikistan 
00374 = Gambia 
00377 = Taiwan 
00378 = Liberia 
00379 =  Paraguay

Ansonsten ist es wie immer  sehr schwierig ohne  jeden nähren Anhaltspunkt Ratschläge zu erteilen. 

Googeln nach 0037 Dialer  liefert einige Hinweise aus der "Blütezeit" der Dialer 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=0037+Dialer+&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE
z.B. 
http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/518265.html?eid=523310


> Allerdings haben Abzocker nach einem Bericht des Fachdienstes "heise online" einen neuen Trick gefunden: Es seien Dialer aufgetaucht, die eine Satellitentelefonnummer anwählen, für satte 3,06 Euro pro Minute. "heise online" empfiehlt, auch Satellitendienste unter den Vorwahlen 0037 und 0038 bei der Telefongesellschaft sperren zu lassen.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

Ist das Windows XP?


----------



## nonamitas (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

ja! XP SP2


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

Helfen kann ich Dir nicht, aber wenn Dir jemand helfen kann, bitte daran denken, nichts undokumentiert zu löschen! Bitte versuchen (lassen), die als Viren oder ähnliches identifizierten Dateien zu sichern. Bitte screenshots von den geänderten Einstellungen vornehmen (wenn die DFÜ-Einstellungen kommen auf "Druck" oder "Print" drücken, das ist meist rechts von den Funktionstasten (F1 bis F12). Anschliessend ein Grafikprogramm öffnen, "einfügen" wählen und abspeichern.)
Vielen Dank. Könnte evtl. mal von Interesse sein.



			
				nonamitas schrieb:
			
		

> Beim nächsten Versuch steht schon wieder dieser ärgerliche Mist drin ( 0037.... Vorwahl von Estland od Weißrussland?!)


Das meine ich. Bitte dokumentieren.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

Nachdem die Dokumentation des Dialers fertig ist (s. Hinweis von AkaAka), hier(klick) lesen.

Da der Norton erfolgreich gemeldet hat, muss es dort auch eine exaktere Beschreibung geben. Poste mal den Link auf die Symantec-Seite, die im Logfile des Norton steht. Da lässt sich mehr erlesen, um welchen Trojaner es sich da handeln soll.

Allgemein gibt es bei WXP zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. 
Systemwiederherstellung auf ein Datum vor dem ersten Befall.

2. 
Wenn [1] nicht erfolgreich, Ausschalten der Systemwiederherstellung, Neustart des Rechners im abgesicherten Modus, Löschen der Inhalte des Ordners "Temporary Internet Files" und aller "Temp"-Ordner. Erneuter Scan mit Norton. Danach den Rechner wieder neustarten und das Problem sollte erledigt sein. Systemwiederherstellung wieder einschalten. Fertig.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*

Aber unbedingt vorher überlegen, ob man Strafanzeige erstatten will! Manchmal finden sich Staatsanwälte, die hinterherhaken, und Richter, die bereit sind, sich auch in kompliziertere Computersachen einzuarbeiten und nicht alles glauben, was so erzählt wird.



			
				nonamitas schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine völlig fremde Einwahlnummer eingetragen war...


Das gab's schließlich vor kurzem erst noch, obwohl Dialer eigentlich lange out sind: "Dateien ..., die bei betroffenen Internetnutzern die Standard-Einwahlnummern vertauschten." Zeitverschwendung ist die Strafanzeige sicher nicht: Man erfährt die Ursache und kann das Problem zielsicher lösen. Falls Strafanzeige erstattet wird, dann bitte Ort hier mitteilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Lästiger Trojaner bzw. Downloader*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal finden sich Staatsanwälte, die hinterherhaken, und Richter, die bereit sind, sich auch in kompliziertere Computersachen einzuarbeiten und nicht alles glauben, was so erzählt wird.


So was gibt es doch nur im Märchen...
oder in Osnabrück


----------

